# My new betta



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Saw this guy last night and couldnt resist, he had the biggest bubble nest in the nastiest water!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

and some more


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Very pretty. I like his color.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Cool, never seen one in reality


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I dont have a name for him. He is more pink and purple in real life. I saw him on the shelf while buying some white clouds and couldnt resist!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, hes pretty!


----------

